# Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2 Anyone been here?



## larry1 (11 Oct 2005)

Anyone been here? Heading there Saturday with a large party, any dish recommendations? What type of cuisine? 

Thanks


----------



## john1 (11 Oct 2005)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

there was a review in last Sunday's Business Post, a good one as far as I can remember.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2005)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

For what it's worth I think that _Tom Doorley _in the _Irish Times _also gave it a good review the other weekend too.


----------



## MPH (14 Oct 2005)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

Had lunch there just after it opened. Fabulous! Enjoy!


----------



## RainyDay (15 Oct 2005)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

Very mediocre review in Friday's Irish Indo magazine


----------



## Atomic (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

Brasserie Sixty 6 is awful.  Poor and arrogant service.  Went for brunch and waiter was hungover.  Had about six waiters who constantly brough wrong things - including arrogance - to the table.  French toast isn't two slices of Brennans bread - well not when it's €9.50.  STAY AWAY. DON'T GO.  I've heard other similar stories since.  Several people refuesed to pay for poor service and tiny portons.  AVOID AVOID AVOID.


----------



## runner (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

Not often do I agree with a totally negative view.
However I agree totally that this 66 place is awlful for all the reasons listed above. I eat out in central dublin at least once a week, and this was the worst experience Ive had for years.
Had a reservation for 7:30 on a sat night. Arrived on time. So did around 100 other people, but ALL the tables were taken up with customers who came in at openingtime of 6pm. We all crowded into a bar area, had to harass staff continiously till we got a table at 8:15. Food arrived back to back, and by 9.15 they were looking for the table back! Naturally I told them to get stuffed, and sat back and took my time over coffee. By this stage the 9:30 bookings had arrived and they thronged all around reception and bar,and seemed to grap tables themselves as people vacated. As we ran out of the place around 10pm, the place was like a football match scrum. Rushed over to the 'old stand' for a recovery pint and swore I'd never go there again.
Cant remember the food - it seemed irrelevent!
Cancel and go somewhere that treats you with respect.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*



			
				Atomic said:
			
		

> French toast isn't two slices of Brennans bread - well not when it's €9.50.


Wow - that's a [broken link removed] alright.


----------



## Grizzly (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

Seems, even I could open and run a restaurant in Sth. Gt.Georges St. 
Wow! 100 people queing for something to eat. Anyone interested in exploring the possibility?  Seriously!


----------



## car (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*



> Wow - that's a [broken link removed] alright.



If anyone else was to use the oul loaf, youd get panned for posting that.  I'll get me coat.


----------



## huskerdu (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

I have heard that the service is very bad at times, we were fortunate when
we were there. 
The policy of not taking bookings means that it is bound to be bedlam at
busy times, I would not choose to wait for a table, but obviously plenty 
of people are.  Dont forget they are all choosing to wait until a table becomes free, no-one is making them wait. 
I thought the food we had was very good and very good value. 
They have nots of tasty bangers and mash, great chicken and the best
chipsI have had in a long time.


----------



## huskerdu (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

I have just noticed that runner did have a reservation and they were made
wait for a table, that is very bad. I was told that they didn't take reservations
and it was a case of waiting for a table to come up.


----------



## MonsieurBond (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*



			
				huskerdu said:
			
		

> I have just noticed that runner did have a reservation and they were made
> wait for a table, that is very bad. I was told that they didn't take reservations
> and it was a case of waiting for a table to come up.



I inquired there before about making a reservation for the upcoming Saturday night and was told rather haughtily by a _Maureeeece_ type that they were fully booked as they were only open a while and were very popular. I don't get it - did they change their policy? Do they take bookings or don't they?


----------



## Merrion (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

It seems to have got a good review here (dated Dec 2005) [broken link removed]


----------



## runner (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

Yes they take bookings.
We tried previously on a Sat night and were told you needed one, also tried it on spec another Sat night on walk by and said it was fully booked.
As far as I could gather, everyone arriving at 7:30 had bookings, and they were all equally p****d off that their table was not reserved.
Perhaps other nights of the week are not as full and no booking required and no hassling to leave your table after an hour!


----------



## NorfBank (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

Also heard great things about the food but was warned re the service.
Unfortunately I can attest to the shocking service, but didn't stay long enough to sample the food. Waited 30 minutes (would have left after 15 but I grudgingly stayed at request of the girlf) then walked, not even a drinks order taken at that stage and noone seemed to care.
The sad thing is there were two other to take our place once we walked out and it will continue like this until people vote with their feet, then again for this to happen at a hyped restaurant in disposable income Dublin..


----------



## murphyjdg (15 Mar 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

I wouldn't, if I were you. Myself and my girlfriend got food poisoning there on Valentines Day. Not impressed and they didn't want to know when I rang to tell them.


----------



## Jemma (25 Aug 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

I have been there 3 times having given them the benefit of the doubt the 1st and 2nd time and the service is the worst I've ever experienced. Arriving on a Sat night with a booking for 9.30pm for 9 people for a family birthday we had a horrendous time. We ended up waiting in the porch til 10.15pm and kept being told there were still people at our table - if they have sitting it's up to them to manage them. They then tried to seat us at a table for 7 and told us they could fit the other 2 in on the corners! The place was like a bus station and anyone seated at the front of the restaurant had throngs of people around them. When we pointed out how they could have handled the situation the rude c*w of a maitre d' pointed at my husband and told him she didn't need to be told how to treat her customers. We ended up eating our mains at 11.40pm! I emailed them afterwards and they didn't reply, I then printed off the email and posted it to them and heard nothing. That was in feb and I will never set foot in it again!!


----------



## Sherman (25 Aug 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

Agree with all the above. Dreadful, haughty service, treated us as though we should have been glad to eat there.

Brought several dishes to the table that had definitely not been ordered, and was told, oh alright, well I'll just leave it here for a while, I've other tables to serve.

I made damn sure we weren't charged for it, but it was offputting to say the least to have a)needless dishes cluttering our table, and b)anticipating a row over paying for food we didn't order.

I won't be going back.


----------



## Lumpsum (25 Aug 2006)

*Re: Brasserie Sixty 6.. Georges st, Dublin 2*

Yup. Another agreement with all the above. There two months ago.  Food was good, wine reasonable, staff friendly.  But left waiting around in bar for reserved table, competing with other diners to grab those that came free, and service was slowest I have ever come across. Extraordinary that the place is still going.  Is it still jammed to the doors?  Weird.


----------



## Snork Maiden (25 Aug 2006)

First went there for Xmas work do.......15 of us.  Thought food was fabulous and well presented.......Heard that the service was slow but considering it was a table of 15 during the main xmas work do season we were well looked after.

Some really good art work on the walls too except for the bull dog......whats that all about.

Been back once since then, food still good service reasonable the art work hanging in the bar area to die for!!!


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Sep 2006)

Ate in here with a group of 7, 4 women and 3 blokes. Meal was at 6 pm so was not expecting service to be bad. Food was very good had the mussels and the monkfish. Desserts not the best selection. Service was good but then again we were a very early sitting not sure what it would be like later on??

Might take the missus there and see. Left at 8.30(missed the first half of the Arsenal game !!!) & the place was packed

Do people not cook in anymore?

Overall not as bad as I thought after reading this thread. Maybe a saturday night sitting may be something different??


----------



## Guest109 (16 Sep 2006)

Atomic said it all


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Nov 2006)

Went for a 9.30 sitting on Sat and the service was not so bad. Had to Queue to get into the front door ?? Took about 20 minutes to get served and no bread but overall was pleased with service.The special I got was very charcoaling taste but other than that not so bad

Was my birthday so missus paid and they gave us back a fiver to much in change so they got a bigger tip. Then went to the market bar for a few pints

So was expecting service to be slow but pleasantly surprised it was not. Arsenal also won so a good weekend for me 

Off to Trocadero on Monday for an early bird meal  reviews look good


----------



## Slash (13 Nov 2006)

My wife was there on Friday evening with a group of ten from work. They arrived at the correct time to be told that someone had called to cancel the reservation (which was incorrect). Asked to wait. Seated 45 minutes later. Two bottles of free wine given for the inconvenience. Service very slow. Food only fair.

They got the impression the place was being run by young ones who did not see anything wrong with people waiting 45 minutes to be seated. Like Tiger Becs in Dawson Street.

She and her work colleagues got a very poor impression of the place.  

And, yes, it was packed. When will people learn?


----------



## SOM42 (14 Nov 2006)

Slash said:


> And, yes, it was packed. When will people learn?


 
Maybe they feel that they are getting good food at reasonable value.  If the place is that busy then they must be doing something right!  People generally vote with their feet.  I have no connection to the place but I have eaten there twice and found the service and food to be excellent on both occasions.  Admittedly both times were on Sunday nights when the restaurant was quiet.


----------



## discerning (14 Feb 2007)

I ate there on Sunday last for about the 3rd time in a year. The place was 'buzzing'  lots of post match people there I think. However, I noticed that the staff dealt admirably with the crowds. We got a table without booking although they did want it back in  a hour and half which was fine. The food was excellent and presentation very good. Wine a little on the expensive side. Overall a pleasant experience and I shall go back!


----------



## Nell (14 Feb 2007)

Ate there 2 weeks ago and seems they might have improved from what other people are saying! Place was bustling but nobody seemed to be waiting on tables. Food tasty and service was with a smile. i enjoyed the experience, thought it would be a good place for a girls night out.


----------



## Gunnerbar (19 Feb 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> The special I got was very charcoaling taste but other than that not so bad



Ah jeepers Gunner, you can't be as tolerant as that with what seems like average or poor fare. 

Anyway, went there before Christmas with the gf and it was jammers but we were lucky, or so we thought, when we arrived on spec on a Saturday night about 8 pm in mid December to find they had a table for 2. Didn't have to wait long. Had a G n t at bar, and table was ready in 10 min. Told we had to have it back in hour and half but was ok with that. As i say place was full probably office parties etc but the service was still pretty OK.  

Anyway my lamb was inedible. Every mouthfull was grizzle. Then, 'cos of proximity of tables, got talking to 2 other girls who were carnivoring away at the table next to us and they had also decided that their meat wasn't up to scratch and promptly returned theirs for fresh.  

I let the waiter know when I had finished and he complained that I should have said something earlier. Not really practicle as my gf's fish was ok and I didn't want to stagger the dinner esp as it was just 2 of us. Anyway they took the meal off the bill and had inadvertently not charged us the drinks at the bar until I brought it to their attention. Don't think we'll return esp after reading the other tetimonies. Food is overpriced for what it is. Plent of really good value to found around the town.

BTW the Arrogant Frog was gorgeous. That's not the french wiatress but the inexpensive red.


----------



## SOM42 (19 Feb 2007)

Gunnerbar said:


> Ah jeepers Gunner, you can't be as tolerant as that with what seems like average or poor fare.
> 
> Anyway, went there before Christmas with the gf and it was jammers but we were lucky, or so we thought, when we arrived on spec on a Saturday night about 8 pm in mid December to find they had a table for 2. Didn't have to wait long. Had a G n t at bar, and table was ready in 10 min. Told we had to have it back in hour and half but was ok with that. As i say place was full probably office parties etc but the service was still pretty OK.
> 
> ...


 
So you said the service was OK and your gf's meal was fine.  Your own meal was inedible but you ate it anyway and then complained!  They then did not charge you for your meal and accidently gave you free drinks which you should have paid for by the way!  What more could really be expected of the restaurant?  Yes the meal should have been better but they could have rectified this if they were aware of a problem.  I should add that I have no connection or affiliation with the place but it appears they did all they could in this instance.


----------



## Gunnerbar (19 Feb 2007)

SOM42 said:


> So you said the service was OK and your gf's meal was fine.  Your own meal was inedible but you ate it anyway and then complained!  They then did not charge you for your meal and accidently gave you free drinks which you should have paid for by the way!  What more could really be expected of the restaurant?  Yes the meal should have been better but they could have rectified this if they were aware of a problem.  I should add that I have no connection or affiliation with the place but it appears they did all they could in this instance.



You do seem a little sensitive. Please, read my post properly before administering your mores. I paid for the drinks after bringing it to their attention. Having to hand a meal back to the kitchen to be redone is not really acceptable (I'm not going to make my gf wait the 20 min). It should have been right when it hit the table. Also, I gave the meat a bit of a chance so it wasn't till about quarter of the way into the meal that it was obvious. The 2 meat  dishes next  table (though we were almost eating at the same table they were that close) were bad too. 

The food (bar my lamb) is average and for what it is, over priced. It seems it suffers a bit from not being able to serve the numbers it craves. 

I still say (I'm only saying) you can get better elsewhere for less.


----------



## Tarquin (22 Feb 2007)

I ][]


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2007)

Why did you go a second time after an initial bad experience?


----------



## Tarquin (25 Feb 2007)

As I


----------

